# Piranha-Emergency!



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

My biggest red just got a good chunk of his tail taken out while i was gone at work, he's still breathing but can't swim, will he make it??? I divided the tank, but he's just floating around on his side.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I'd just say add some salt and watch him. Piranhas have great healing capabilities. Is there some stuff called Melafix you can use? I think it helps them with injuries. Its somethigny ou can get from a pet store. ANyone else know what I am refering to?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

*OUCH* That looks bad. I suggest you take him out, put him in a hospt tank (or even in a divider) and do your daily salt/Melfix treatment. Also wounds such as that, may or may not generate fully and can have a huge scar or deformation to that one particular area. Good Luck and keep us posted.

_*Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury*_


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Didn't make it







and I was off on the size looks about 9"+ just sucks! he's the biggest, how'd he get taken down by the smaller ones and only from one bite.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn, that was a huge bite! That really sucks, sorry for your loss


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

A nine incher, thats bad luck dude.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That does suck. He does look about 9" in that pic with the ruler.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> he's the biggest, how'd he get taken down by the smaller ones and only from one bite.


 I guess he was already weakened in one way or another, or perhaps sick: piranha's have great skills singling out the weaker ones, even when they are the largest ones around...

I'm sorry about your loss


----------



## chevygirl (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry for your loss, better luck in the future.


----------

